# Father Ted



## rikwakefield (Jan 3, 2010)

Being set in Ireland and written by an Irish man, and with Ireland being quite a religious country, I just wondered about what kind of reception it received there. I was quite young when it was released.


----------



## bridgy45 (Jan 3, 2010)

rikwakefield said:


> Being set in Ireland and written by an Irish man, and with Ireland being quite a religious country, I just wondered about what kind of reception it received there. I was quite young when it was released.



I dont know about ireland but we had people staying over new year and my friend is a practicing catholic.She laughs at them and finds them funny although i dont know if she was just being polite !


----------



## Biglittlefish (Jan 3, 2010)

Everyone thought it was funny as fuck. Its still very popular. Some priests had a bit of a moan but most were beyond caring what they thought. Dermot Morgan was already a well know satirist which probably helped.


----------



## bridgy45 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think some priests had a moan cos father jack was too close to home for some of them lol.A smoking, drinking,foul mouthed  old perve.:-0


----------



## embree (Jan 3, 2010)

most priests I know thought it was hilarious


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

Surely that would be an ecumenical matter?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

careful now


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2010)

Now concentrate this time. These are very small; those  are far away...


----------



## futha (Jan 3, 2010)

down with this sort of thing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

My family - practising Irish catholics - all of whom (apart from two) live in Ireland - love it!  My cousin went to the same school as Ardal O'Hanlon who's a total hero in Eire.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 3, 2010)

Everyone I know loves it, even my mother in law!


----------



## N_igma (Jan 3, 2010)

It was well recieved over here.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 3, 2010)

Did RTE show it?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 3, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Did RTE show it?



Not at the same time as channel 4 but I deffo remember it being on.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 3, 2010)

bridgy45 said:


> I think some priests had a moan cos father jack was too close to home for some of them lol.A smoking, drinking,foul mouthed  old perve.:-0



he didn't beast kids though


----------



## bridgy45 (Jan 3, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> he didn't beast kids though



No.The nearest he came to that was lusting after the high school girls netball team !


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 3, 2010)

it was indeed a comedy classic, i watched the whole lot and laughed my tits off... only the Father Stone one was less than classic, a bit slow that one


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2010)

My favourite comedy show ever and one I can re-watch endlessly. I'm sure there are Irish Catholics with a sense of humor.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 3, 2010)

Why don't you attend TedFest and see for yourself?


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember reading that the Irish loved it, but thought that the British and the wider world wouldn't "get it", having so many satirisations on Irish life and the Catholic church. I (I was 12 when it first aired) however loved it from the very start and can still watch umpteen repeats of every single episode. I think my favourite TV show ever.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought it was going to be shite when it was 1st broadcast on CH4,how wrong I was


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jan 4, 2010)

They should do one based on Islam.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Thought it was going to be shite when it was 1st broadcast on CH4,how wrong I was



Same. I fucking loved it by the end of the first episode though


----------



## Diamond (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there really a surfeit of priests in Ireland?


----------



## 8den (Jan 4, 2010)

Before Fr Ted Dermot Morgan used to write/present a radio satire show on RTE called scrap saturday. Controversially it was pulled off the air due to government pressure. A few years later he was basically about to start production on a "Have I got news for you" style show, that got pulled. 

Fr Ted could never been made in Ireland when it was made, but it was fucking adored here when it came out, and is considered the greatest Irish Sitcom (Not a very long list I may add). It was an important cathartic moment for Irish people. Because it was written, produced, and stared nearly an entirely all Irish cast, there was no begrudging outrage about us having the piss taking out of us by a UK tv station. 

Plus Speed 3. "THOSE LADIES WERE IN THE NIP!"


----------



## 8den (Jan 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Is there really a surfeit of priests in Ireland?




Well yes, and no. When I was an altar boy there were 6 priests in my local parish, now there are three. Although apparently in the recession theres now a surge in applications for the priesthood....


----------



## Pingu (Jan 4, 2010)

father ted and rodge and podge are two of my favourite funny things.. and they are both irish


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Did RTE show it?





N_igma said:


> Not at the same time as channel 4 but I deffo remember it being on.



RTE turned it down as it was deemed to risqué for the time in Ireland. Channel 4 snapped it up and ended up selling it back to RTE after it was a huge success in the UK and Ireland.  @ RTE

In similar style, the BBC long ago had the option to acquire the rights to the Simpsons before FOX got them when it was just a 5 minute sketch on the Tracey Ulman show. They bought the Tracey Ullman show but turned down the Simpsons and even edited out the shorts when they aired it in the UK meaning they didn't get the Simpsons proper until 1997


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2010)

Dermot Morgan used to potray a priest on Irish telly in the early '80s called Fr.Trendy,think it was the forerunner of Ted.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 5, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> he didn't beast kids though



I remember one scene in an episode where he was coaching a kids' football team (or something similar) which hinted very strongly that he had, at the very least, perved over young boys.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> it was indeed a comedy classic, i watched the whole lot and laughed my tits off... only the Father Stone one was less than classic, a bit slow that one



you need to have  been  in a house  with a boring  religious  spokes person to really saviour  that  humour...     like a visit from a nun  to an elderly relative...      it's like time fossilises

especially if the only telly  you have is rte


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

If even Shippou-Chan turns out to have an Irish connection, I can only say that there's no hope for humanity.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2010)

genetically speaking i'm more green blooded than a vulcan


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2018)

The Father Ted musical is in the pipeline.

I'm not sure how to feel about this. Why add to what was already perfect?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2018)

stavros said:


> The Father Ted musical is in the pipeline.
> 
> I'm not sure how to feel about this. Why add to what was already perfect?


It isn't really adding, though.  It's a different medium.  We need never see it.  It won't be on TV.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 3, 2018)

Written by the original writers with music by Neil Hannon...it could be good. But without the original cast....hmmmm.... I'd probably not bother unless people start raving about it.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But without the original cast....hmmmm....



And we know that Morgan and O'Hanlon could sing:


----------



## binka (Jun 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Written by the original writers with music by Neil Hannon...it could be good. But without the original cast....hmmmm.... I'd probably not bother unless people start raving about it.


You'd think those three would know if what they were making was good enough or not, and if it wasn't they wouldn't be doing it


----------



## binka (Jun 3, 2018)

Having said that they may have realised just how much money a blockbuster musical makes these days...
‘Hamilton’ Inc.: The Path to a Billion-Dollar Broadway Show
https://www.forbes.com/sites/doroth...ook-of-mormon-brings-in-19-million-per-month/


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 3, 2018)

binka said:


> You'd think those three would know if what they were making was good enough or not, and if it wasn't they wouldn't be doing it



i'm amazed ardal is not part of it


he not been picky with his project over the years


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2018)

I think the problem I have with him outside of the show is that, to look at, he still is Dougal, if a little older. It's a bit of an albatross around his neck. I have a similar problem with Steve Coogan when he's not in sports-casual.

I say that if they are going to do it then leave out all the original actors. Dermot Morgan and Frank Kelly are otherwise engaged, and I don't think Pauline McLynn would do it. Beyond that, it's the fairly incidental characters like Bishop Brennan, the Rugged Island lot, Noel Furlong, Father Fahey, Larry Duff, Tom, John and Mary.

Sampras could make an appearance.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 5, 2018)

I hear you're a musical now, Father


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2018)

"You'd have to be mad to like Dana these days."
"Father Bigley likes Dana, and he's not mad."
"Why's he in that home then?"
"He's in that home because of those fires... but not because he likes Dana!"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 7, 2018)

I passed by Dr Ted's house at Glanquin in Clare, yesterday.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I passed by Dr Ted's house at Glanquin in Clare, yesterday.



I hope you didn't stand around too long:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 8, 2018)

stavros said:


> I hope you didn't stand around too long:



No.  I drove past like the hammers of hell...


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> No.  I drove past like the hammers of hell...



"He must be awful cold since his towel blew off."


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2018)

The walls of my lounge are a bit bare, so I've been thinking of getting a blown up version of this put up:


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2018)

Mrs Doyle will be supporting South Korea at the World Cup:


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2018)

Happy July 19th everyone.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2018)

Heads up everyone: the annual trip to Ireland's biggest lingerie section is tonight at 9pm on More4.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> Heads up everyone: the annual trip to Ireland's biggest lingerie section is tonight at 9pm on More4.



Every time we pass through any lingerie section together, my 10yo son makes a joke about this 

I love that I got through his newborn days binge watching Father Ted DVDs, and now he absolutely loves it. He has the same silly sense of humour as my late brother, the uncle he never got to meet; long before my boy was born, me and Si used to stay up late pissing ourselves at Father Ted. A continuous thread of ridiculous lols through my life


----------



## pesh (Dec 17, 2018)

Would like that twice if possible


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Every time we pass through any lingerie section together, my 10yo son makes a joke about this
> 
> I love that I got through his newborn days binge watching Father Ted DVDs, and now he absolutely loves it. He has the same silly sense of humour as my late brother, the uncle he never got to meet; long before my boy was born, me and Si used to stay up late pissing ourselves at Father Ted. A continuous thread of ridiculous lols through my life


Aw.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2018)

A Christmassy Ted is my Xmas Eve ritual. Xmas isn't Xmas without Europe's biggest lingerie section, the monotonous voice and, most importantly, The Peanut Joke that still fucking kills me even now.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 17, 2018)

I've been watching it again when I'm working out in the gym. It makes it easy to keep pedalling away.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2018)

Best subtitle ever:


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2018)

My favourite excerpt from the Christmas special:

Ted: "Do you know what I'd love about being famous? People listen to you, they listen to what you have to say. And I've got a lot to say."
Dougal: "What about when you're doing your sermons? People listen to you then, don't they?"
Ted: "No, Dougal, I mean people I _respect_."


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2018)

Closely followed by:

"Great news, Dougal!"
"You're getting married?"


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2018)

I couldn't watch it  I finally found my password and signed in and it told me I didn't have Flash enabled grr.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2018)

That is a work of beauty stavros


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2018)

Once upon a time, someone organised a Father Ted episode poll here. I think it took three qualifying rounds, covering each of the series with the Christmas special thrown in. I forget which one won.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2018)

PacificOcean said:


> Did RTE show it?



Irish TV refused to take it initially. Then Chanel 4 ratings went through the roof. RTE were oblidged to buy the rights back just to save their own ratings.


--'
Simone already said it


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2018)

I read somewhere that on test screenings the Irish audiences loved it, but didn't think it would export, even to Britain, as it was too Irish for that.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> Once upon a time, someone organised a Father Ted episode poll here. I think it took three qualifying rounds, covering each of the series with the Christmas special thrown in. I forget which one won.


Tricky one. Pat Mustard milkfloat one would be high on the list for me. Father Jack hairy hands one takes some beating though.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeh, Jungle Preist episode is up near the top for me.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Yeh, Jungle Preist episode is up near the top for me.


Just downloading that along with Speed 3 for tonight's viewing.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Yeh, Jungle Preist episode is up near the top for me.



Worse than Hitler.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> Worse than Hitler.


Eh?


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2018)

Voley said:


> Just downloading that along with Speed 3 for tonight's viewing.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Eh?



Watch the episode again.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2018)

C4 are very protective of FT clips on YTube, but I found the relevant one:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 18, 2019)

Decided to watch some Father Ted this evening. It's still fucking hilarious.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Decided to watch some Father Ted this evening. It's still fucking hilarious.


Of course it fecking is!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 19, 2019)

Voley said:


> Father Jack hairy hands


When they abduct the wrong one from St Clabberts. ' Ahhh Ted, can we keep him' .


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> When they abduct the wrong one from St Clabberts. ' Ahhh Ted, can we keep him' .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2019)

Life imitating art


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Life imitating art



I was at a station today, waiting for a train, and there was this old Scottish guy there. I think he was drunk, because I couldn't understand a word of stuff he was calling to people. Anyway, he reminded me of Fred Rickwood when he was off camera.






(I couldn't find a clip.)


----------



## Micro (Mar 14, 2019)

Before Father Ted we had Father Trendy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Life imitating art
> View attachment 159261


I keep meaning to ask about this, then forgetting. Who is a transphobe?


----------



## Micro (Mar 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I keep meaning to ask about this, then forgetting. Who is a transphobe?



Ted, apparently. And good for him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I keep meaning to ask about this, then forgetting. Who is a transphobe?


Graham Linehan who was one of the writers of Father Ted - proper loonytunes monomaniac about it


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Graham Linehan who was one of the writers of Father Ted - proper loonytunes monomaniac about it


I know who Graham Linehan is, but was unaware of his views on the matter. I presume this is on Twitter. I’m glad it’s not something I need to see.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

Micro said:


> Ted, apparently. And good for him.


Poor Ted. I miss him.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Graham Linehan who was one of the writers of Father Ted - proper loonytunes monomaniac about it


His views aren't much different to many of those expressed on these boards, tbf. They're far from uncommon and more measured than many.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Graham Linehan who was one of the writers of Father Ted - proper loonytunes monomaniac about it


Can't watch it now TBH. Graham Linehan is such a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> His views aren't much different to many of those expressed on these boards, tbf. They're far from uncommon and more measured than many.


I'm not sure getting a police warning for harassment could be presented as 'measured' in any way.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure getting a police warning for harassment could be presented as 'measured' in any way.


There's a lot to that though. Iirc it had something to do with him referring to a trans person as "he" which brought up FoS issues.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> There's a lot to that though. Iirc it had something to do with him referring to a trans person as "he" which brought up FoS issues.


Wevs, he's a nasty piece of work, as treefrog says


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

Here you go. 

On that basis, half the posters on the trans thread here should have got harassment warnings. It was nonsense.

He was involved in an online ruck with a militant trans person (who finds the dictionary definition of "woman" as "an adult human female" offensive), she posted a load of personal information about him and in response he retweeted some personal information about her. She complained and the police phoned him to tell him not to contact her (which he never did).


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Here you go.
> 
> On that basis, half the posters on the trans thread here should have got harassment warnings.


a thread that has caused a number of excellent posters to leave this site, yes.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> a thread that has caused a number of excellent posters to leave this site, yes.


Unfortunately so. Urban lost posters from both sides of that debate.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Graham Linehan who was one of the writers of Father Ted - proper loonytunes monomaniac about it




You mean he has a different point of view from you on it. Just like millions of other people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

Oh good. Can we have this argument here, too?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh good. Can we have this argument here, too?


Fair do's but falsely accusing a very highly regarded writer of bigotry is not on and deserves a response.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Fair do's but falsely accusing a very highly regarded writer of bigotry is not on and deserves a response.



It should go on the other thread whether it's deserved or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Fair do's but falsely accusing a very highly regarded writer of bigotry is not on and deserves a response.


it wasn't a false accusation.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it wasn't a false accusation.



Seriously. Take it to the other thread if you care enough about it.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it wasn't a false accusation.


In your opinion. In that of many others he was exercising his right to free speech in a row with a fanatic who published personal information about him online.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 14, 2019)

I love his comedy output and before that, avidly read his work in Hot Press. But he's a cunt these days, a gaslighting & transphobic one at that.


----------



## co-op (Mar 14, 2019)

I've got a lot of respect for his stand. In Ireland there's been a complete monoculture on this stuff.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 14, 2019)

co-op said:


> I've got a lot of respect for his stand. In Ireland there's been a complete monoculture on this stuff.



Fuck that. He doesn't represent Ireland any more than I do.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2019)

Fuck off the thread with this, the lot of you


----------



## Santino (Mar 14, 2019)

Careful now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fuck off the thread with this, the lot of you


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fuck off the thread with this, the lot of you



Down with this sort of thing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fuck off the thread with this, the lot of you


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 14, 2019)

More is needed on "the tunnel of goats" ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2019)

Speed 3 was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2019)

Voley said:


> Tricky one. Pat Mustard milkfloat one would be high on the list for me. Father Jack hairy hands one takes some beating though.


Pat Laffan who played Pat Mustard has just died. 

Father Ted actor Pat Laffan dies and show's creator pays touching tribute


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2019)

That's why I just posted btw, just saying.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 14, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Pat Laffan who played Pat Mustard has just died.
> 
> Father Ted actor Pat Laffan dies and show's creator pays touching tribute



RIP...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Father Ted. It was unique in the 90s and it was brilliantly funny.
It's difficult to choose a favourite clip but mine would be this...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

RIP Pat.


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2019)

Pat Mustard was ace. Genuinely laugh out loud funny.

RIP Pat.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 14, 2019)

"Milkmen do it on your step"

Sad news RIP Pat.


----------



## Micro (Mar 14, 2019)

RIP Pat. Was very sad when Frank Kelly (Fr Jack) died as well. My da went to school with him and saw him at the reunion every year. Sound chap by all accounts.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 14, 2019)

Micro said:


> RIP Pat. Was very sad when Frank Kelly (Fr Jack) died as well. My da went to school with him and saw him at the reunion every year. Sound chap by all accounts.



I queued for quite a while to get Frank Kelly's signature on the Mr Tayto book, The Man Inside The Jacket. (I got Mr Taytos signature too)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

Pat


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2019)

Todd Unctious is on the run  

Arrest warrant issued for Father Ted actor Gerard McSorley | The Irish Post


----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2019)

Another stolen Golden Cleric award!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2019)

He’s been hitting the altar wine too hard again


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> He’s been hitting the alter wine too hard again



Alter wine sounds more dodgy than the usual


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Alter wine sounds more dodgy than the usual


Edited (or altered if you like )


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 4, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> He’s been hitting the altar wine too hard again


Either that, or someone has spiked the communion wafers with acid.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 4, 2019)

The Advent Adventure of Father Todd Unctious.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 4, 2019)

He's a sneaky one. He may be wearing another actor's clothes.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 4, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Todd Unctious is on the run
> 
> Arrest warrant issued for Father Ted actor Gerard McSorley | The Irish Post


If that is his real name.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2019)

CNT36 said:


> He's a sneaky one. He may be wearing another actor's clothes.


It was just going that way.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2019)

"Did you tell me once that Jack had a trial with Liverpool?"
"No, he was on trial in Liverpool."


----------

